# Another TFM Western Cape sale.



## Captain Chaos (30/4/18)

Whoop whoop!
Check this out. 
@DizZa

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Omg Capella got cheap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (30/4/18)

Website isn't showing any of these prices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786 (30/4/18)

Correct franshorn i dnt see these prices as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

franshorn said:


> Website isn't showing any of these prices



That's strange, the Capella range is showing slashed prices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/specials

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hami (30/4/18)

I think its starting at R7 per 10ml, so some will be R7 and some more depending on what they choose

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That's strange, the Capella range is showing slashed prices


Try this link 
https://theflavourmill.capetown/collections/specials

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Try this link
> https://theflavourmill.capetown/collections/specials



Haha what's wrong with people here? All it takes is a quick look on the site to find the specials...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mofat786 (30/4/18)

Captain chaos and rainstorm u are superstars, i went wild on that website about an hr ago , thanks so muchfor the info

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mofat786 (30/4/18)

Nothing wrong with us i had a look and couldn't find it until u posted the link

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Mofat786 said:


> Nothing wrong with us i had a look and couldn't find it until u posted the link



I mean go to any category and you'll see the marked down slashed old to new prices. You don't need to go straight to the specials category.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mofat786 (30/4/18)

Nope wasnt there the first time i looked lol, could've been i was searching in the wrong place? Anyways your link sorted me out, so tyvm

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/18)

I think I will just sit this one out, or my wife will courier me back to indi


Mofat786 said:


> Nope wasnt there the first time i looked lol, could've been i was searching in the wrong place? Anyways your link sorted me out, so tyvm



The flavour mill has two website's ( don't know why) 
1. Theflavourmill.co.za
2. Theflavourmill.capetown
The second one is the website for the western cape website, which has the specials right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I think I will just sit this one out, or my wife will courier me back to indi
> 
> 
> The flavour mill has two website's ( don't know why)
> ...



Yeah that's baffles me too. Would be easier to maintain one website/webshop and less overhead too... 

Unless they have real time updating that goes to both to reflect the same products and prices at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

